# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS

## huongcao

Bây giờ khi có ý định nâng cấp với một số mẫu card đồ họa ASUS, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được nhận bản quyền 1 năm chương trình chia sẻ video gameplay trực tuyến XSplit miễn phí có giá trị gần $100/năm. Sử dụng chương trình XSplit Gamecaster cho phép bạn có thể chia sẻ trực tuyến cũng như quay lại những trường đoạn gaming đỉnh cao qua đó bạn có thể chia sẻ cho cộng đồng game thủ thế giới. Ứng dụng ASUS GPU Tweak giúp bạn điều chỉnh xung nhịp, điện thế, tốc độ quạt card đồ họa theo thời gian thực thông qua giao diện GUI được thiết kế thông minh và trực quan.


​
Đây là danh sách các card đồ họa được hưởng chương trình khuyến mãi tặng bản quyền XSplit Gamecaster, bản quyền 14 ngày sẽ bắt đầu có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/3/2015 trong khi bản quyền 1 năm là ngày 15/3/2015.


​
Sau đây là quá trình kích hoạt bản quyền XSplit Gamecaster cho từng loại bản quyền:


​
Tại sao chúng ta lại cần phiên bản ASUS XSplit Gamecaster trong khi bản thân phần mềm này là miễn phí? Sau đây là một số chức năng còn thiếu của phiên bản tiêu chuẩn và ASUS XSplit Gamecaster:


​
_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## hoa nam anh

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*

có ai mua thử và dk tặng chưa......

----------


## nguyenthoa

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*

ủa cái này có carck rồi mà, cần quái gì phải bản quyền

----------


## quangcao3a

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*




> ủa cái này có carck rồi mà, cần quái gì phải bản quyền


sax, carck dùng lậu thoi6co1 nhei6u2 cái đâu dk dùng đâu, bản quyền sài cho nó đầy đủ chứ

----------


## nguyentienthuy

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*

series 900 với dòng R9 mới được tặng key 1 năm hơi mắc so với nhận dk

----------


## wuisatang

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*




> series 900 với dòng R9 mới được tặng key 1 năm hơi mắc so với nhận dk


mấy cái kia dùng 14 ngày kìa, dùng ok thì mau 1 năm sài

----------


## khamnamkhoa

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*

cũng hay đấy còn chơi dk không

----------


## Hong_Linh

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*




> cũng hay đấy còn chơi dk không


còn thơi gian kia ra hốt 1 em đi cho máu

----------


## tranviettuanit

*Trả lời: Tặng kèm Xsplit 1 năm bản quyền khi mua card đồ họa ASUS*

14 ngày và 1 năm sao chênh lệnh dữ vậy. mấy dòng 780 hay 680 cũng còn khá đắt mà

----------

